# Rather heated discussion



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Chatted with a neighbor that smokes his own bacon. He uses Mortons Tender Quick And a bit of brown sugar.  After 24 hours onto the smoker the belly goes. Got on here and showed him a thread or three, one of them was one of Bearcarvers. He insisted that Bearcarver is way off in his curing time and that overnight is all that is needed. He attempted to give me some of his bacon to bring home, I politely, as much as possible,  refused. 
This leads me to my question, what exactly is he eating and how unsafe is it? He is in his mid 70's and drinks heavily, perhaps his innards are just pickled?


----------



## bear55 (Jan 28, 2015)

What IT is he taking his bacon to?  If it is done then no problem otherwise I choose Bearcarver.

Richard


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 28, 2015)

Bear55 said:


> What IT is he taking his bacon to?  If it is done then no problem otherwise I choose Bearcarver.
> 
> Richard


He made mention of 120-125*...


----------



## bear55 (Jan 28, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> He made mention of 120-125*...


I would not eat it.  It did not cure long enough, in my opinion.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2015)

I cure with TQ like Bear.  10- 14 days for me.


----------



## donr (Feb 2, 2015)

When I cure like that it is in the neighborhood of Bearcarver as well.

I have never used TQ.  Out of curiosity, what do the instructions on the bag say?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 2, 2015)

This should help prove your point.

Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)

Tom


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

donr said:


> When I cure like that it is in the neighborhood of Bearcarver as well.
> 
> I have never used TQ.  Out of curiosity, what do the instructions on the bag say?


Hope this is readable...












14228970268991930623503.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Feb 2, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

One of the things I find interesting about the instructions on the bag is the "brine curing" info. A cup of TQ in 4 cups cool water, cover meat entirely.  Refrigerate and allow to cure for 24 hours. What happened to the half inch a day gig?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 2, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> What happened to the half inch a day gig?


From Morton's Meat Curing Guide. Bacon  dry cure, "Cure at 36° to 40°F for 7 days per inch of thickness".

T


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> From Morton's Meat Curing Guide. Bacon  dry cure, "Cure at 36° to 40°F for 7 days per inch of thickness".
> 
> T


 Morning Mr. "T"..is the guide you mention in you post available in a PDF file on Mortons Web site or is it just a available in a book?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 2, 2015)

Morning to you also.  I don't think you can get it in pdf, but I could be mistaken.  They  rather you purchase the guide, of course.

T


----------



## donr (Feb 3, 2015)

Reading the instructions on the bag, I understand where your neighbor is coming from.

If the Morton Home Meat curing Guide says otherwise, Someone with a copy of that needs to send that to Morton's asking what's up.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 3, 2015)

donr said:


> Reading the instructions on the bag, I understand where your neighbor is coming from.
> 
> If the Morton Home Meat curing Guide says otherwise, Someone with a copy of that needs to send that to Morton's asking what's up.


Why?  I for one realize the difference between wet and dry curing.

T


----------

